

Feedback for my website - waleedfi
http://webifieds.net
Hi,<p>I've just launched a new website and would much appreciate your valuable and honest feedback.<p>Webifieds.net is a classifieds website for internet-related classified ads (or in otherwords, classified ads for anything online).<p>I would appreciate your feedback on the design and usability of the site, but also on the idea and the name (by the way, Webifieds comes from Web + Classifieds).<p>Many thanks.
======
pacomerh
The guys from sitepoint are doing something very similar
(<http://sitepointmarket.com/>) and it looks like they're having a hardtime
getting posts. It's not exactly the same but its in the same neighborhood. To
get some attention you would have to offer something none of these craigs-
sites offer.

~~~
waleedfi
Thanks for mentioning sitepointmarket. Actually, I didn't know about it
before.

There's similarity for sure, but I think the direction is different, and
hopefully there's a place for both of us.

------
brianwillis
Why would someone use this instead of Craigslist?

~~~
waleedfi
Well, to be honest, you're not the first person to confuse it with Craigslist,
so I probably need to change the tag line to make it more clear.

Probably something like: Classified ads for anything "Internet"

